# لتتمكن من تصنيع الدهانات البلاستيكية بسهولة والمعاجين احصل علي مادة styrne acrylic



## chem1982 (22 يوليو 2012)

هذة المادة هي الاساس في صناعة البويات البلاستيكية ذات الاساس المائي وبوجودا تصطيع عمل الدهانات والمعجون البلاستيكي
وتستخدم في الدهانات الداخلية والخارجية


----------



## حبيبتى دائما (31 يناير 2013)

من اين اتى بها


----------



## كيمائي و افتخر (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية,
أوافقك الرأي فمادة ال Styrene Acrylic أفضل مادة رابطة لكن سعرها أغلى من بقية المواد الرابطة


----------



## Mr.vip (15 نوفمبر 2013)

معلومات غير كافيه يالين تفيدنا أكثر إذا أمكن 
بوركت أخي


----------



## medo16116 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ياريت لو حد يساعدني في تصنيع البويات البلاستيكيه بانواعها


----------



## مازن81 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

